# Felder auf Grafik



## northshore (7. Aug 2008)

Hallo 
Ich stehe bei der Implementierung eines Java Programms vor einem größeren Problem.

Ich habe ein Programm welches Reservierungen verwaltet. Nun möchte ich in einer Grafik also einem Lageplan, welcher nicht Symetrische Parzellen hat die Parzellen von meinem Programm verwalten lassen. Bei Belegung rot wenn frei grün.
Wie kann ich in Java eine Grafik so unterteilen?
Gibt es vielleicht ein Tool oder kann ich das ganze in Polygene unterteilen.
Ein paar Stichworte mit welchen Klassen eine solche Realisierung möglich wäre würden reichen.

Hoffe es kann mir jemand weiter helfen.
Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Marco13 (7. Aug 2008)

Ja, du kannst ein http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/awt/Polygon.html verwenden. (Die Klasse is zwar ziemlich "unhandlich" und seltsam, aber wenn man sich ein paar kleine Hilfsmethoden schreibt, geht das schon). Die Polygone kann man dann mit http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/awt/Graphics2D.html#fill(java.awt.Shape) malen...

```
public void paintComponent(Graphics g)
{
    Graphics2D g2 = (Graphics2D)g;
    g.fill(somePolygon);
}
```


----------



## Guest (7. Aug 2008)

Schnelle Antwort Danke!
Ich dachte mir schon das ich um die Poligone nicht rum komme...
aber es handelt sich um 1000 Parzellen in einem Bild...
Ich sollte also nur die Parzellen im Bild farblich ändern und genau da wo sie sind.
Das Bild müsste ich also erst mal irgendwie laden.
Wenn es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt müsste ich die einezelnen Koordinaten der Parzellen wissen
wie kann ich die herausfinden?


----------

